# Fin Rot? -- Does anyone know?



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I've had Betta's in the past...but none of them have had fin rot, What does it look like, I purchased a male just 3 days ago, and he's only in a 2.5G tank until I get some Cory Cats, then I'm moving him into my 10G...But I noticed parts of his tail are Split, but it's a smooth split, almost horse shoe shaped. He had this when I got him.. Does it sound like fin rot too you, I'm trying too get pictures...But cant find my USB cord:chair: lol, well, Please tell me what this is if you know, by the way my lil guy is very active and ate the first day I got him, so I know he's doing well! Aww, He's such a cutie, Just today I decided to put a mirror in front of him, and he's too shy to flare his tale fins, but I don't mind. He actually runs (swims) from the mirror.

Thanks Alot!:-D


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

What kind of Betta is he? Splendens, Crown, or Half Moon, full moon, indonaisian betta. Would help to see his tail too. All tales look different and if it looks torn or tattered or shredded it may just be fin rot


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

He is a betta splendens. His tail isn't tattered or torn, it's just little areas dent inwards... sorry wish I could posta picture


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thankyou for toning down the font. Sounds like a crowntail. If so its normal.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

BlueMaxx said:


> What kind of Betta is he? Splendens, Crown, or Half Moon, full moon, indonaisian betta. Would help to see his tail too. All tales look different and if it looks torn or tattered or shredded it may just be fin rot


Actually, splendens refers to the species of betta. Splendens is by far the most popular(atleast in NA anyways) and it has been selectively bred to develop different traits such as color and fin variety(veiltail(most common in petstores), delta/ super delta/ halfmoon and combtail/ crowntail). There are many differrent species of bettas that aren't so common and you can see a list of them on this page:

http://ibc-smp.org/species/index.html


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I cant get a picture of my fish, but this is a picture that looks almost I denticle, do you know the breed?


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, I keep posting, But this fish looks more like Jorge in body shape, except with the blue and black.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Normal finage. Its a common veiltail B. splendens.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, great thanks! I was expecting it to be bad since I got him from wal-mart. Actually my wal-mart takes good care of thier fish, although they are kept in cold water. the cups are always clean.

Thanks!


----------

